# Newbie intro, newbie question



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Most winches use gearing between 150-200+ to 1 in order to achieve 9-12,000 lbs of pull.

As far as I know, the major liability of using a winch motor is that they don't have enough airflow to promote cooling. So they will overheat prett quickly compared to forklift motors made to run continuously rather than intermittently.

Also, the winch motor may not have bearings capable of the loading.

I don't know that these are the only problems, but they seem like a place to start.


----------



## ICEICEbaybee (Jan 28, 2017)

akseminole said:


> Most winches use gearing between 150-200+ to 1 in order to achieve 9-12,000 lbs of pull.
> 
> As far as I know, the major liability of using a winch motor is that they don't have enough airflow to promote cooling. So they will overheat prett quickly compared to forklift motors made to run continuously rather than intermittently.
> 
> ...


I may be getting a 48v golf cart for parts instead. Thinking the pedal controller can be useful as well. Thanks for this insight to my question above. I know there are kits from dealers but I want to cut costs down to be able to use the extra funds toward the best batteries available plus 36v solar panels for off the grid sustainability.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

While I don't know how useful this would really be in the real world, I spent a fair bit of time going back and forth in my head running through variables. 
http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=GVBoost

With maybe one of these solar panels.
http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=200wsolarpanel

I considered using 7 Leaf modules along with the GvBoost. It would charge to about 4.05 per cell (ish) which as I understand it, would be better for cycle life than to the full 4.2v per cell.
http://evbatterycenter.com/HAC4/ind...ion-3200wh-battery-pack-diy5360-15&Itemid=605

I'm assuming that you would have a primary charger and the GvBoost would not be that, but I suppose it really depends on how often you drive and how many watt hours per mile that you use. 

Assuming that you could charge to the full 350w and you lived somewhere really sunny with no clouds, this might be enough to charge you up every few days with the pack that I linked to.

There are far more knowledgeable people on this board than me, I am simply showing you a few of my mothballed plans here. I make no assertions that this would be a good idea one way or the other.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

Have you considered buying this? It seems like the perfect parts kit for your application rather than trying to repurpose a golf cart motor etc.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...2002-kawasaki-zx6e-conversion-600-181209.html


----------



## ICEICEbaybee (Jan 28, 2017)

I saw that bike. Too far. Tempting but that defeats the purpose of learning how to build one. Thanks for the other links. Solar panels would be my ticket because the bike would only be used every now and then. I am thinking of building 2-3 battery packs. That way, I can always have something ready to go.


----------



## akseminole (Jan 5, 2014)

I more or less meant buying the motor, motor controller etc. 
you don't have to buy the whole thing you know.


----------



## ken wont (Jul 6, 2016)

I used Lead-Acid for the first several projects to experiment on. Then when I switched to Lithium, I combined the old Lead-Acid batteries to small solar array. It takes several days to fully charge the Lead batteries, but when I use the Lithium vehicle, I can charge the Lithium, batteries in a few hours using the fully charged Lead batteries and a 10 amp motor controller.

I don't take long trips very often, so, I feel that bringing the Lithium up to 1/2 charge as soon as I get home and bringing it up to full charge just before I use it, keeps the batteries from degrading as fast as leaving it discharged or full charged for several days.


----------



## ICEICEbaybee (Jan 28, 2017)

ken wont said:


> I used Lead-Acid for the first several projects to experiment on. Then when I switched to Lithium, I combined the old Lead-Acid batteries to small solar array. It takes several days to fully charge the Lead batteries, but when I use the Lithium vehicle, I can charge the Lithium, batteries in a few hours using the fully charged Lead batteries and a 10 amp motor controller.
> 
> I don't take long trips very often, so, I feel that bringing the Lithium up to 1/2 charge as soon as I get home and bringing it up to full charge just before I use it, keeps the batteries from degrading as fast as leaving it discharged or full charged for several days.


Thanks for sharing. I like this idea. It doesn't matter much if it takes days to charge battery pack with solar panels. I won't be riding it that often. Traffic gets crazy in this town to ride on two wheels.


----------



## ICEICEbaybee (Jan 28, 2017)

akseminole said:


> Have you considered buying this? It seems like the perfect parts kit for your application rather than trying to repurpose a golf cart motor etc.
> 
> http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forum...2002-kawasaki-zx6e-conversion-600-181209.html


PM'ed the seller. Zero response. I'd rather buy new... these look good...
http://www.goldenmotor.com/frame-bldcmotor.htm

Looking at their pedal thingy, I can make one of those with a TPS off my old TBI Blazer using the existing twist throttle set up already on the motorcycle.

This is more in my price range... hmmm

https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Hot-sale-MP15470-35KW-brushless-motor_60535405571.html

Can t get any easier than this though... maybe not fast but...usable
https://youtu.be/6BBAYv_QAW4


----------

